
Stanford University Confirms Democratic Election Fraud - eamann
http://yournewswire.com/stanford-university-confirm-democratic-election-fraud/
======
treebog
This "study" is yet another spurious correlation with no evidence of
causation. It observes that paper trails are negatively correlated with
support for Clinton. As it happens, the states without paper trails happen to
be mostly in the south, where Clinton enjoys the most support. I'm not sure
why southern states resist paper trails, but whatever the reason, it is not
because of fraud on the part of the Clinton campaign.

------
dekhn
Pretty much every word in this title is wrong- it's not Stanford, it didn't
confirm, and it wasn't fraud.

------
jconn
[http://www.snopes.com/stanford-study-proves-election-
fraud-t...](http://www.snopes.com/stanford-study-proves-election-fraud-
through-exit-poll-discrepancies/)

------
mastermojo
I personally hate wearing my tin foil hat, but Hillary Clinton really seems to
attract a lot of controversies.

------
Finnucane
It's too bad that when paperless voting machines first started to become
common, no one foresaw the possibility that unauditable voting machines might
be subject to malicious tampering.

